# Friendly Fire



## Hobilar (Nov 12, 2007)

Decidedly unfriendly, One of the most unpleasant things that can happen to a soldier is to be hit by a barrage form ones own artillery.

Many soldiers writing after the war recorded instances of such mistakes, and one French general even went so far as to calculate that some 75,000 French soldiers could have been killed by their own guns. The Australian official history too recorded several instances where Diggers had come under fire from British and Australian Batteries.

Nor was this confined to the allied side. One German Battery, the 48th, became so infamous for its bad shooting that their own infantry renamed it as the 48.1/2th


----------

